# Ladies Let's Talk!



## youngnmarried16 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm just online and I just wanted to start a feed with just general girl talk! Good,bad,pretty, and ugly haha! I just want to know what experience you ladies have had during your marriage. You can post how long you have been married and if you plan on going on....did you just get married? Well I have been married almost 10 months yeah rocky adventure but I'm willing to push through we are a young couple trying to make it where life is good! So please feel free to share we need some girl talk!


----------

